# Owen Dippie



## CrusaderFrank

The Notorious BIG portrait used to glower at passengers on the 7 train from his vantage at 5 Pointz. It an act of vandalism, the owner of the property painted over this amazing portrait. I looked up the artist, a New Zealander, Owen Dippie. I don't know how you can call this graffiti. The kids who spray paint their name, that's crap; this is art. 

Owen could have painted alongside Michelangelo













http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Hugo Furst

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Yu or I wouldn't have a problem with it, others?


----------



## G.T.

Its really talented work, but if he didnt have permission to deface (or face, hah) the building, then Im riding with the building owner on this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

G.T. said:


> Its really talented work, but if he didnt have permission to deface (or face, hah) the building, then Im riding with the building owner on this.


----------



## Hugo Furst

If you're going to create a masterpiece, make sure you own the canvas.


----------

